# [SOLVED] HTC Hero tethering to Gentoo laptop

## Cyberwizzard

I am trying to tether my HTC Hero to my laptop running the latest Gentoo kernel.

I tried enabling 'usbnet', 'cdc_ether' and 'rndis_host' in my kernel (all as modules) as that seems to be the magic needed to get it to work: it doesn't.

I am sitting next to an Ubuntu system where merely plugging in the phone enables the tethering (I get a NIC called 'usb0' which gets configured by NetworkManager) so I reckoned I should be able to do the same on my computer but so far I can't figure out what seems to be missing.

One thing bothering me is the fact that the drivers I just mentioned have no device ID's (except for a black- and whitelist, which is more of a hack). So how does the system detect its an RNDIS device and the 'rndis_host' driver should take over? I think thats the part missing here.

Device ID is: 0bb4:0ffe, shows up as High Tech Computer Corp.

Edit: fixed by upgrading kernels, see below.

----------

## poly_poly-man

go to ubuntu, run lsusb -k with the device plugged it. enable that option in your gentoo kernel.

----------

## Cyberwizzard

Did you mean 'lsusb -t' to display the tree?

The tree says driver=rndis_host which I already had  :Sad: 

----------

## poly_poly-man

okay, then it should be working - check dmesg for that device, it may be coming in as eth1 or 2...

----------

## Cyberwizzard

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> okay, then it should be working - check dmesg for that device, it may be coming in as eth1 or 2...

 

I'm sorry, I meant that I had installed the rndis_host driver already, just like on the Ubuntu machine. The difference is that my system does not recognize the HTC Hero while the Ubuntu system does.

I just saw that I am using vanilla instead of gentoo-sources (because I needed the updated DRM for Nouveau) so I am currently upgrading from 2.6.34-rc2 to 2.6.34-rc4 and installing Gentoo sources to test if a different kernel fixes it.

As a weird 'side-effect' running 'lsusb -t' when the Hero is connected caused lsusb to segfault...

Edit: for some reason rc2 did break the rndis driver although the changelog seems to have nothing mentioning this. Anyways, switching kernels fixed the problem. Thanks for thinking along  :Smile: 

----------

